# Foo Fighters - Sonic Highways



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone watching the HBO show or listening to the latest release - Sonic Highways.

I am really enjoying the HBO series but I'm torn about Grohl's songwriting method on this album - taking snippets of his interviews with local musicians and using them to write a song about the flavour area/studio etc...that's my understanding anyways). To me, it takes away some of the ?mystery? from the lyrics. By that I mean when I hear a song I can fill in the blanks of the story myself if the lyrics are sufficiently vague (whether accurate or not). I find in this case, there is no mystery. Having watched the HBO episode on which the song was "based", I know who he's quoting and why. Not sure how I feel about that. Lol. I was really looking forward to this album. 

Anyone else have any impressions?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I love the TV series but I really dont like the songs that much. The music is ok I guess but imho it lacks soul or something. I agree with you about the lyrics, it's weird because I have always wondered about the meaning or story behind the lyrics of songs but maybe some mystery is a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm up to the Nashville episode, which I thought was going really well until Grohl made a comment about the song getting "too country" and was like, "isn't that the point of the show?" The end song was sounding pretty vanilla until Zac Brown kicked in with some sweet, but buried, solo work -- more of that would have made it more special, more better IMO.

Interesting, but not fantastic.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've always wondered about the story behind the lyrics as well but was content in figuring it out myself, discussing it with like minded people or simply accepting them for what they are and maybe even relating them to some of my experiences. I agree that a little mystery may be a good thing.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I haven't heard this album yet, but cant say Im perturbed by lyrics in general unless theyre offensive, or idiotic (Gwen Stefani/Beyonce) I don't pay much attention to them anyways.
I'll be damned if I could make out any of the lyrics to White Limo, and it didn't prevent me from enjoying the song.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

been watching...so far...i'm a fan of the interviews more than the music...i don't mind the single, but the rest really haven't done anything for me...

the lyrics, while i can agree, take some of the mystery out of it, its cool to actually KNOW the meaning behind the lyrics...its not often its that readily available to us

i gained a lot of respect for Zac Brown after the Nashville episode...it took balls to do what he did

the Austin one confuddled me a little...the Piano in the corner stupified me, that was insane (and i hope Dave Bought it!) but, to me it seemed like they spent just as much, if not more time, talking about Houston

anyways...i am enjoying the stories and the interviews...good enough for me


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm really enjoying the TV series. I'm a big fan of Steve Albini so I really liked the Chicago episode.

I've always liked the Foo Fighters since I saw them in 1995 at Brixton Academy. The first couple of albums were great but I feel like Grohl has been going in circles since them. Sonic Highways sounds the same as every Foo's album if the last fifteen years.

Competent, hooky, predictable "Dad Rock".


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> Sonic Highways sounds the same as every Foo's album if the last fifteen years.
> 
> Competent, hooky, predictable "Dad Rock".


yup... my sentiments exactly as well. I was really hoping to hear something different from them this time around but its not a bad album and still enjoyable.

the way they talked the new album up really made it sound like there was going to be some huge musical influence to each track


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I kind of like the predictability of the music. I find too many bands/artists try to mix things up and change too much over the years and end up producing crap and alienating their fans. They move too far away from what made them good in the first place.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

Dave is the guest DJ on NPR's All Songs Considered podcast this week and he explains a whole lot of background about the concept that cleared up, for me, why they didn't "absorb" more of each city's main music into the songs. Totally gave me a new perspective on the show and the songs.

Here's the podcast: http://www.npr.org/blogs/allsongs/2014/11/11/363012899/guest-dj-dave-grohl

Apparently they had all the tracks pre-written, no lyrics, and mostly unarranged. They were, from the outset, not looking to veer too far from what a Foo Fighters song and album sound like. The lyrics were where the city influence was meant to come in and Dave penned them using the interview transcripts.

Also, they hadn't considered a guest on each track in each city until Rick Neilsen was all, "So I get to play on this track right?" And then the idea was born.

Good interview all around. The explanation of the concept and process starts around the 16-17 minute mark iirc.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I kind of like the predictability of the music. I find too many bands/artists try to mix things up and change too much over the years and end up producing crap and alienating their fans. They move too far away from what made them good in the first place.


I can agree with that. We all want change and when it happens we don't like it. 

There's a few of my favorite bands that no longer sound like the bands they used to be. Bands I've followed for 5-10 years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

Just finished listening to the whole album and it's a solid FF album -- not their best, not their worst. Lots of points I thought sounded really good. That sustaining transistion from the end of Subterranean to I Am A River is very cool.

I think Congregation is my top track from the album.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

nkjanssen said:


> Was "Congregation" the Nashville one or the Austin one? I thought the Chicago and Washington songs were the strongest of the four so far. I thought the Austin one was a bit weak. Granted I've only heard them each once though.


Nashville. I dig the end half of the song -- nice, tasty, non-typical-Foo stuff starts happening. The Chicago one is decent too.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I just finished watching this series. I really enjoyed it! I love to hear about the different "scenes" that grew out of these places and it was cool to see what inspired the songs.
What surprised me most about it is how sad some of the episodes made me feel at times. Sad to see something that was homegrown and real that has been or is being lost to corporate interests. I'm glad someone documented it.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I've watched them all and enjoyed every episode. Dave is very talented musician and director.


----------

